# Where do I get the 2001 NCEES Practice Test?



## jlarew (Sep 29, 2009)

I have the 2008 NCEES test, but I see a lot of people talking about the 2001. I can't find this one anywhere. Can somebody point me in the right direction? Thanks.


----------



## buick455 (Sep 29, 2009)

A year ago you could get either one but now you may just be able to find one used somewhere.


----------



## JoeysVee (Sep 29, 2009)

You may also want to ask around at your office. Keep in mind they have changed the specs of the exam very slightly so the 2001 is not a perfect representative exam...but it is VERY close and still a valuable study tool in my opinion.


----------



## jlarew (Sep 29, 2009)

I kind of figured that it was unavailable since I haven't been able to locate it online anywhere. I haven't found anyone in my office with it either. I'll keep searching.


----------



## JoeysVee (Sep 29, 2009)

Sometimes people here at EB.com will have them for sale. You may want to check the yard sale section. I'm going to give mine away once I pass.


----------

